# Canadian, 1150 series, b&s, traction idler spring



## Costlyheat (8 mo ago)

Greetings from Nova Scotia, Canada!
Craftsman model #944.523050
The spring for the traction idler arm has come off. I know it hooks somewhere to put constant tension on the belt but where exactly?
I don't have pictures right now but can post some later if that would help.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group. Pictures from a few different angles would definitely help.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

What year.
Having a lot of trouble getting a diagram.
Have a picture of manual, but that does little good. Mtd model? So going through this the hard way.
What is the name? 1150?


----------



## Costlyheat (8 mo ago)

I have the manual but as you know it doesn't even show the spring.
Here are some pictures.
It would appear that in order to put tension on the belt then the spring should hook somewhere on the right side if you were standing at the back of the machine.
This is the first time replacing the belts on this one so I'm not even sure the new belts are positioned correctly. Someone else started this job and and now in a bit of a pickle!


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

I appears the idler wheel for the drive belt is on the wrong (inside) of the drive belt. The spring should be pulling the idler wheel away from the belt--until you pull the drive lever, the cable will then pull the idler into the belt and drive the axle/wheels. Look at the parts diagram and it shows the two belts in a parallel (side by side) position. Change the idler wheel position and you may find a spot for the spring to connect.


----------



## Costlyheat (8 mo ago)

Of course! My god...once I looked closer at that it is obvious! My frustration kept me from seeing the bigger picture! Thank you for pointing that out!

Another question...since it's all opened up anyway...what grease would be best for the moving parts? I have available just about any kind


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

If you are just asking me, my recommendation would be -- grease - slick, clingy, non drying, waterproof.. Seriously not being a smart aleck, if you have "just about any kind" you must be somewhat familiar with grease so it's up to you.


----------

